# Please ensure your doors are locked....



## ritzi (Feb 18, 2006)

i'm sat here in shock  

dh and i were leaving my SIL/BIL house today - about to get in the car when i notice a little lad (about 18m old)  walking down the street on his own...

he was walking towards a fairly busy road so i started running towards him and right near the kerb managed to pick him up.....

looked around - no parents, started knocking on doors no-one recognised him   walked back to my BIL/SIL house - no we don't recognise him.....

so i sat in front garden with him while dh phoned police - by now 10/15 mins had passed......while dh on phone the neighbour came out screaming childs name - in a huge panic etc etc.....

we said is this your boy? no he's my nephew - my dd/ds had left the side door unlocked and he had wandered out. we said we're on the phone to police - police said is he okay - yes etc.....

so neighbour took him in and all was okay - fine - but then it occured to me they hadn't noticed he was missing for about 15 minutes   and why didn't the police come out to check the boy did 'belong' to them? 

very frightening.....ritz


----------



## Felicity Wishes (Feb 18, 2008)

OMG.... anything could of happened to him   someone should of been watching him, how can this happen?  15 minutes is a long time to not know where a child is, especially one so young, and he wasn't even her's so you would keep more of an eye on him really!!! 

I agree with you, think the police should have at least popped out to check that everything was OK and advise them on the dangers of leaving doors open etc etc....

At least he is safe at home now.... It doesn't bare thinking about what could of happened if you hadn't of done what you did.


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Its a good thing you were there hunny it is scary how quickly that happens - but yes 15 mins seems a long time to not notice a young child is missing  

Glad he is safe  

Cat x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

The same thing happened to my ex- a toddler in a nappy wandering in a street, he was an ambulance man driving home from work, and he was also aware of a single man bringing a child into the car etc etc and not to place himself in a vulnerable position as well. called the police for assistance then a girl about 12 ran out of no where, didn't speak English to reclaim the child and disappeared into a large block of flats and the police again did nothing.

If children are brought to us at work (I'm a nurse) social services have to have prrof that the children belongs to a family and look into how/why they 'escaped' and whether the HV needs to do more about child saftey or social services need to do more work with a family about supervision.

You could always ring the NSPCC/local services for advice if you know the address that the child was at so HV etc can be informed.
L x


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

OMG...i thought it was a one off for us..

Few months ago, walking back from my mums to ours (in the rain) we saw a small boy (about 18mths/2yrs) just standing on the corner. We looked around.. there was no-one around.. tried to talk to him but either he couldn't or wouldn't answer. Banged on a few door but no one home. Then as i walked him down the road he ran ahead and into an open door a few houses down. We shouted and knocked and finally a youngish girl 15ish?? came out. They too had not realised he'd gone and were very thankful. All the way home and that night kept going through the what if's... cars, dogs, or something much worse...

Scary eh!! xx


----------



## cleg (Jun 27, 2006)

similar thing here today, i live on a very busy main road right on a corner, looking out of window i see a little girl maybe about 2/3 PJ's on + no shoes, she stood on the other side of the road for a long while + i thought someone must be near then she tottled off toward a young fella coming back from the shop down road, dont know if she knew him (maybe as she went to him) but she didnt belong to him as then her what i presume was her dad come running from the side of my home + grabbed her, you often see LO's wondering around my estate so you never know if there is anyone close if you grab them you get bawled at, once stopped at little girl getting ran over + when i grabbed her she was a little wild animal, took her home after it took me half hour finding out where she lived to find the front door locked, yes they were locked out + her parents couldnt speak a word of english, really dificult trying to explain that she was playing on a bus route i then went to council to say when they home non english people with language barriers they should have the proper steps in place to make sure that situation does not occur + they should be made aware of the risks   not hard is it

xxx


----------

